# IOS 11 delivers a file manager.....finally



## mcasan (Jun 6, 2017)

Apple briefly showed the new Files app that will be in IOS 11.   It looks like a file manager.   Maybe, just maybe, it gives us an easier way to move images in and out without having to do "the cloud".    The Affinity for iPad brief demo was very interesting.    I think Adobe needs to step up their game.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 6, 2017)

I had a play with it last night (I have a dev account). Certainly looks interesting for general productivity, although I'm not convinced it'll help with Lightroom.


----------



## mcasan (Jun 6, 2017)

Using Files can airdrop files to a Mac or other IOS device or drag files to a connected external storage device?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 6, 2017)

iOS 11 will also bring the capability to share files between iOS apps which could enhance the capabilities of Lightroom Mobile with PS Express and other Adobe iOS apps as well as third party imaging apps.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 6, 2017)

Hmmm, not sure on that. From what I could see, Dropbox support wasn't even in yet (although I could be wrong). I rolled back after an hour or so as the build is too buggy for my main iPad, but I may upgrade an older Mini later.


----------

